# Serious: Crit my Arabian Gelding.



## ilovemyPhillip

He is for sale, and here is what I'm going to say (it needs work) in my ad:

"11 year old Arabian gelding for sale.

13.2hh, can be ridden western, english, and bareback. Very good with his feet, clips, ties, trailers, good with vet/farrier, UTD on all shots, negative coggins.

He needs an intermediate rider, has worked with a novice on a lead line. w/t/c undersaddle, has jumped 2'6 on the ground, 2'3 in the saddle. He's been taught some fox hunting. Contact me for further information, or to come try him out! Very sweet pony NOT A BEGINNER'S HORSE. Any novice/new riders inquiring will be ignored."

First are conformation pictures. Don't comment on his mane, I roached it off today (his hair grows FAST). His leg is also cocked in the hind picture. He _will not_ stand square. I also know the last shot we cut off his feet. ;c I'm sorry, I'm having a photographer come out to get pictures.

He's also going to a trainer next month for 30 days. I will also attach a picture of his form over a jump. (Do not say anything about the rider)

I priced him at $1,200. He's very flashy, has outstanding hunter movement, and will jump anything. I'm defiantly showing him this summer at local shows. If he places, could I eventually bring the price to $1,800? My goal is to sell him at 2k. 

I originally bought him for $600. No muscle. No weight. Basic training. 

What do you think?


----------



## myhorsesonador

I only scimed but the part about what you paid and stuff really is not needed. It sounds very unprofectional.


----------



## Hlover

Nice looking horse good enough add can't think of any crit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fuadteagan

I love the horse just one thing you seem like err what is the word, kinda worried almost. 

Example: Don't comment on his mane, I roached it off today (his hair grows FAST).

or where you said that he won't stand square. and the part where you said how much you got him for. 

my improvments:

11 year old Arabian gelding for sale.

13.2hh, can be ridden western, english, and bareback. Very good with his feet, clips, ties, trailers, good with vet/farrier, UTD on all shots, negative coggins.

He needs an intermediate rider, has worked with a novice on a lead line. w/t/c undersaddle, has jumped 2'6 on the ground, 2'3 in the saddle. He's been taught some fox hunting. Contact me for further information, or to come try him out! Very sweet pony NOT A BEGINNER'S HORSE. Any novice/new riders inquiring will be ignored."

First are conformation pictures. His mane has been roached, please ignore. Thank you.I'm having a photographer come out to get better pictures. 

He's also going to a trainer next month for 30 days. I will also have a photo of his form over jumps. 


and one thing your missing I need some personality about him like 
Example:
He has a great personality. He will follow you around the field. He also loves to sniff anything. He gets along with horses of all genders, even youngsters. He loves to kick up his heels but when you enter the paddock he walks right over to you and drops his head. He is a one of a kind horse. Don't miss this chance!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

myhorsesonador said:


> I only scimed but the part about what you paid and stuff really is not needed. It sounds very unprofectional.


Pay attention to her quotations marks. That part is not in the ad, the ad part ends where she ends the quote and the rest is her personal commentary to us.

Is he registered? He does NOT look like an Arab, and if he's only part, I would avoid advertising him as one if you're looking to sell him as a hunter. Unless he's already winning, not many people are going to be interested.


----------



## bubba13

Agree he does not look full Arab.

Base narrow, bench knees, pigeon toed, cowhocked. Weaker back and steep croup for an Arabian.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ilovemyPhillip said:


> "11 year old Arabian gelding for sale.
> 
> 13.2hh, can be ridden western, english, and bareback. Very good with his feet, clips, ties, trailers, good with vet/farrier, UTD on all shots, negative coggins.
> 
> He needs an intermediate rider, has worked with a novice on a lead line. w/t/c undersaddle, has jumped 2'6 on the ground, 2'3 in the saddle. He's been taught some fox hunting. Contact me for further information, or to come try him out! Very sweet pony NOT A BEGINNER'S HORSE. Any novice/new riders inquiring will be ignored."


THIS is her ad. Has everybody forgotten what quotations are or did we just sleep through that very basic part of English class? :-|


----------



## mistyorbit

That doesn't read badly but you need better pictures. Can you wait until he's shed out and looking better to sell him? I think videos are really great in ads. Can you get one of your riding him and post it on Youtube and reference it in your ad?


----------



## flytobecat

You may also want to mention some of things you've done with him.


----------



## Levade

"Not a novice ride" really puts me off unless it states why not! 

I'm not a novice, but I have been to see a couple advertised as "not a novice ride" and they were all nutty... (one I refused to get on after it chucked it's owner into the fence, the other the owner wouldn't ride, and I could see why, was like riding a time bomb, such a tense horse)

Don't put too much in the ad, let people phone and enquire! Also, when you say taught some fox hunting, what do you mean by that? If he's hunted, something like "has hunted and proved a gentleman" sounds more proffessional...

This is what I would put:

*"11 year old 13.2hh gelding for sale. English or Western, perfect to box/shoe/clip. UTD on all shots, negative coggins.

Very honest pony, bold jumper, schooling over 2'3. Prince is not a beginner's horse, although has worked with a novice on a lead line. Contact me for further information, or to come try him out!"*

Also videos really sell horses!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

MacabreMikolaj said:


> THIS is her ad. Has everybody forgotten what quotations are or did we just sleep through that very basic part of English class? :-|


Thank you, I was like *headdesk*

I know he is not full Arabian, he was originally bought from the auctions. Not registered. I was going to put his secondary breed a Quarter Pony.

I do a lot with him on my farm, he free lunges, I started doing tricks with him, he rides western, I started doing Games with him - lots of desensitizing. 

I have not shown him, due to trailer complications, and now truck complications. I've taken him to different farm & he adjusts very quickly. 

I'm not posting him for sale for another month or two, once the trainer gets her days in.. And I have a novice photographer coming to take pictures.

I defiantly plan on showing him. Soon.


----------



## Golden Horse

myhorsesonador said:


> I only scimed but the part about what you paid and stuff really is not needed. It sounds very unprofectional.


Gently points out, maybe you need to proof read what you wrote here, and think about what was inside and outside the quotation marks..

Walks quietly away


----------



## JustDressageIt

Bookmarking to come back to - the wording needs a lot of work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt

Just as a note - you might get more interest simply selling him as a pony, without trying to specify breed. He's cute, he's a palomino, and he's definitely a pony - all things working for him there. Only disadvantage is his age and not being a beginner-friendly pony at 11, but I think you have him priced fairly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms

I doubt you would get $1200 in Arizona, but I don't know the market in Virginia. I would think most pony buyers would skip past anyone advertising "needs an intermediate rider".


----------



## equiniphile

Around here, he would not sell for 2k. He is a cute boy, but he is completely average where I live. Everyone is selling grade all-around ponies. Can we see some videos of him under saddle, maybe, to see how he works?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I have old videos on my website: 
Http://www.laurallakefarm.com/

They are in the side bar. I can take more pictures/videos this week. 

Does it matter that I roached his mane?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseobsessed977

He doesn't look full Arabian. Everyone got most of what has to be fixed but one thing I didn't see in the posts was that you said "he doesn't stand square". Arabians don't stand square. You might want to just keep that out so you don't sound un-professional or like you don't know much about the breed.


----------



## bubba13

Arabians don't...stand...wha?


----------



## inaclick

They do stand square, but they are taught to stand differently, "posted". like saddlebreds, in halter type shows.

But as far as I am aware, any creature with 4 legs is capable of standing square. Some dislike it though


----------



## equiniphile

Often when a horse won't stand square, it's a pain issue.


----------



## Cinder

I think that what the poster meant is that Arabians (as well as some other breeds) are not supposed to stand "square", at least in a Showmanship class. If I remember correctly they are supposed to either be diagonally set (if that makes sense) or have their back legs different...something along those lines.

On that point though, any one who knows ANYTHING about Arabians will know that that horse probably has a negligible amount of Arabian blood in it at best. (Not saying this is the absolute turth, but that's what I believe someone would assume). You're better off not mentioning the breed or at least not saying he's an Arabian, you'll look like a scammer trying to pass a grade horse off as an Arabian. If I was a potential buyer and I saw that horse being advertised as an Arab I would click out of that add faster than you could blink.

I also agree that the wording, punctuation, spelling, etc needs work but it's not the worse I've seen. 

I would not buy that horse for 2k. That is simply too ambitious for a horse of his conformation (more on that later). If you get good results from a trainer and he starts to place DEPENDABLY in shows you might get around $1,000 for him depending on where you live. 

I'm not an expert on conformation so I do not know what his faults would be called but I'll just say that over-all I do not like his conformation. I would also not call him "flashy". I swear that has become such a filler word that means next to NOTHING now. People are calling their mud-colored solid horses flashy and it's just annoying. I have nothing against mud-colored horses but come on people. Call him cute. Please don't call him flashy. 

Over all the add isn't that bad. Just needs work. Good luck!


----------



## JustDressageIt

> 11 year old Arabian gelding for sale.
> 
> 13.2hh, can be ridden western, english, and bareback. Very good with his feet, clips, ties, trailers, good with vet/farrier, UTD on all shots, negative coggins.
> 
> He needs an intermediate rider, has worked with a novice on a lead line. w/t/c undersaddle, has jumped 2'6 on the ground, 2'3 in the saddle. He's been taught some fox hunting. Contact me for further information, or to come try him out! Very sweet pony NOT A BEGINNER'S HORSE. Any novice/new riders inquiring will be ignored


Get noticed in the ring! Prince Phillip _(or whatever his show name is)_ is a flashy 11 year old 13.2hh palomino pony gelding. Phillip is well started under saddle in both English and Western, but needs an experienced rider to finish his training. Not a beginner horse at the moment, but does have the potential to be a star children's show pony! Phillip has shown great form jumping under saddle up to 2'3", and he is brave to the fences. Phillip has great ground manners, and no vices. He us up to date on farrier work, vaccinations, worming, and has a negative Coggins. Priced to sell - serious inquiries only, please.

I would suggest wording it something like what I wrote above - do NOT say anything like "you will be ignored" - that is extremely rude and unprofessional, and WILL turn people away. "Taught some Fox Hunting" will have most people - myself included - scratching their heads; Fox Hunting is, after all, basically a hack out with jumps; not too much to teach other than jumping and behaving in a group.


----------



## Kay26

I think what you have to do is be honest but not explain every little detail about him in your ad, people over analyse ads and create there own interpretations. The example above my post is a good one. You want to tell his name, age, sex, colour and then a brief discription of what he can do and is like. Also if he isn't arabian or a specific breed just don't say a specific breed, tbh I doubt he is going to be bought because of his breed. 

Can I ask why he is not a novice ride? If it's simply because he is 'green' then I wouldn't say not a novice ride. If he is a friendly, easy to deal with and just needs further schooling say that. You could advertise him as a great family pony- gentle natured and easy to work with however required further attention/bringing on to fufill his potential. Also people like to know why you'r selling him. If it's just because you don't have the time/facilities say that- For sale due to no fault of his own but due to owners work commitments or lack or time. 

Good luck


----------



## JustDressageIt

Or "only offered for sale as owner is going to school" or whatever reason it might be.


----------



## Cat

Are those the pics you are going to use for the ad? I think the 3rd one needs to be re-taken with a less distracting background.


----------



## Saddlebag

What I have noticed about many ads is that when composed it's really unselling the horse, not selling it. I agree with JustDressageIt on the wording. That tells me more about the horse than everything else.


----------



## mistyorbit

equiniphile said:


> Often when a horse won't stand square, it's a pain issue.


I was surprised to read that. I got from the OP that her horse would not square up because he was being ****y and she didn't have hours for a photo shoot. 

I don't think a horse could not square up behind because of pain but not show lameness issues otherwise, but I'm open to learning.


----------



## JustDressageIt

equiniphile said:


> Often when a horse won't stand square, it's a pain issue.


May I ask where you've heard this?


----------



## Cat

A lot of times a horse won't stand squared just for the basic fact it was never taught to on command. The same horse that you can finigle back and forth for hours and still not successfully get a square shot will turn around and stand perfectly squared after its let loose back in pasture. 

Other reasons I've heard are pain & imbalanced hooves, but I would think both of those issues would show up at other times and not just when asking for a squared-up photo.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

JustDressageIt said:


> Get noticed in the ring! Prince Phillip _(or whatever his show name is)_ is a flashy 11 year old 13.2hh palomino pony gelding. Phillip is well started under saddle in both English and Western, but needs an experienced rider to finish his training. Not a beginner horse at the moment, but does have the potential to be a star children's show pony! Phillip has shown great form jumping under saddle up to 2'3", and he is brave to the fences. Phillip has great ground manners, and no vices. He us up to date on farrier work, vaccinations, worming, and has a negative Coggins. Priced to sell - serious inquiries only, please.
> 
> I would suggest wording it something like what I wrote above - do NOT say anything like "you will be ignored" - that is extremely rude and unprofessional, and WILL turn people away. "Taught some Fox Hunting" will have most people - myself included - scratching their heads; Fox Hunting is, after all, basically a hack out with jumps; not too much to teach other than jumping and behaving in a group.


Thank you, Allie, I think I might use that!



Kay26 said:


> Can I ask why he is not a novice ride? If it's simply because he is 'green' then I wouldn't say not a novice ride. If he is a friendly, easy to deal with and just needs further schooling say that. You could advertise him as a great family pony- gentle natured and easy to work with however required further attention/bringing on to fufill his potential. Also people like to know why you'r selling him. If it's just because you don't have the time/facilities say that- For sale due to no fault of his own but due to owners work commitments or lack or time.
> 
> Good luck


He spooks. And sometimes he's hard to get under control. He gets nervous & pushy when he doesn't like something, or he doesn't understand what you want. I don't think a little 7 year old can handle him. He's never stopped at a jump, but he's ran out beside one. I just don't trust him with children. He's bucked me off once, when there was a thunderstorm coming in. He reared once & broke my wrist when I first got him.
Hopefully working with the trainer, some of his habits will be broken. I've been the only person to seriously ride him in over 2 years. I think she's going to put other students on him, along with herself.



Cat said:


> A lot of times a horse won't stand squared just for the basic fact it was never taught to on command. The same horse that you can finigle back and forth for hours and still not successfully get a square shot will turn around and stand perfectly squared after its let loose back in pasture.
> 
> Other reasons I've heard are pain & imbalanced hooves, but I would think both of those issues would show up at other times and not just when asking for a squared-up photo.


Thank you, Cat. That's where I was going to go. As for the pictures - no I will not be using those. They were for reference. I'm having a novice photographer get all new pictures, along with show pictures.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Ironically, his stance in those photos is the MOST Arabian thing about him - Arabs are typically stood "square" with one leg stretched bag. However the notion they cannot stand square is absolutely absurd.

I agree fully with whoever said advertise him as a pony. Quite frankly, I love Arabs, but not looking like one is a bonus for him. There is a market for pony hunters/jumpers, there is not a market for pony Arabians. Yes, some CAN succeed in the hunter/jumper ring, but just seeing Arabian in the title will deter a LOT of people looking for a show pony, regardless of what the actual talent is. That, and agreed, if you try to pass him off as an Arab, people will probably look at you funny.

Just be honest about what he is, a Grade pony. Ponies enjoy a unique status of not NEEDING to be purebred to be sought after, as long as they have the talent!


----------



## Chiilaa

He can't possibly be a pure Arab, never mind his confo, Arabians don't come in palomino =P

ETA - OP I know you know he isn't, I am pointing it out to the general public


----------



## bsms

ilovemyPhillip said:


> ...I just don't trust him with children. He's bucked me off once, when there was a thunderstorm coming in. He reared once & broke my wrist when I first got him...


Lower the price, IMHO. In December, I sold a purebred registered Arabian mare trustworthy for riding by my 13 year old daughter for $600. She hadn't tried jumping, but she also had never reared or bucked in her life.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Chiilaa said:


> He can't possibly be a pure Arab, never mind his confo, Arabians don't come in palomino =P
> 
> ETA - OP I know you know he isn't, I am pointing it out to the general public


I'm not sure if my computer screen is off, but I do not see a palomino, I see a flaxen chestnut.


----------



## Katze

Chiilaa said:


> He can't possibly be a pure Arab, never mind his confo, Arabians don't come in palomino =P
> 
> ETA - OP I know you know he isn't, I am pointing it out to the general public


Uh actually they do come in "palomino" (lol) here's one:








NP Tiammen straight egyptian stalllion, he can be found here:
http://www.simplesite.com/KultaGoldenRetrievers-Arabians/21191572

And to the OP, no offense but he doesn't look arabian at all, and idk if it's just the way you took the picture but he looks a bit cow hocked. Also you need some serious elbow grease to clean him up to have decent "sale" pictures of him. Good luck with the sale, and as someone else already stated (too lazy to scroll lol) show ponies are ALWAYS wanted, sell him as such 

P.S MacabreMikolaj LOOOOOVE your quote!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Katze said:


> Uh actually they do come in "palomino" (lol) here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NP Tiammen straight egyptian stalllion, he can be found here:
> http://www.simplesite.com/KultaGoldenRetrievers-Arabians/21191572
> 
> And to the OP, no offense but he doesn't look arabian at all, and idk if it's just the way you took the picture but he looks a bit cow hocked. Also you need some serious elbow grease to clean him up to have decent "sale" pictures of him. Good luck with the sale, and as someone else already stated (too lazy to scroll lol) show ponies are ALWAYS wanted, sell him as such


NO, he's not. Arabs do NOT come in palomino. Extreme flaxen chestnut does NOT make a horse palomino just because someone says so and even in the case of Fire And Ice where they somehow convinced the Palomino Registry to register him (just proving their own committee members don't know what a cream gene is).

Arabs do NOT carry cream, and therefore can NEVER be palomino, buckskin, smoky black, cremello, perlino OR smokey cream.


----------



## VanillaBean

I havn't read all of the replies, and I'm not sure if someone else said this, but he looks NOTHING like an Arab. 

I work at an Arabian barn and if someone came to us with him (not to be mean) but we would laugh. He's too small, and he has not so great confo. 
You will have a hard time selling him as an Arab if someone wants an Arab.
Why are you selling?

VB


----------



## Katze

MacabreMikolaj said:


> NO, he's not. Arabs do NOT come in palomino. Extreme flaxen chestnut does NOT make a horse palomino just because someone says so and even in the case of Fire And Ice where they somehow convinced the Palomino Registry to register him (just proving their own committee members don't know what a cream gene is).
> 
> Arabs do NOT carry cream, and therefore can NEVER be palomino, buckskin, smoky black, cremello, perlino OR smokey cream.


Ok, ok no need to yell, google was wrong, there are more diplomatic ways of telling others they are wrong... Since they do not carry the cream "gene" how do they come out with foals of that color then, please explain.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Palominos have golden eyelashes and black in their manes & tails? I know about his eyelashes & he has black in his tail. I'm pretty sure he is a palomino.

I think I'm going to sell him as a pony, and try to get him registered with some sort of pony asco., or palomino registry. (I don't know what they have to qualify as, it's just a thought.)

His price is starts at $1,000. Once he goes to the trainer, $1,200. And if he places in shows - $1,500. I think that's fair market. Show ponies go for A LOT around her, with unknown bloodlines.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Palominos have golden eyelashes and black in their manes & tails? I know about his eyelashes & he has black in his tail. I'm pretty sure he is a palomino.
> 
> I think I'm going to sell him as a pony, and try to get him registered with some sort of pony asco., or palomino registry. (I don't know what they have to qualify as, it's just a thought.)
> 
> His price is starts at $1,000. Once he goes to the trainer, $1,200. And if he places in shows - $1,500. I think that's fair market. Show ponies go for A LOT around her, with unknown bloodlines.


My Arab mare has black in her tail, black in the tail can be a characteristic of chestnut that transfers over to palomino. I'm not sure about the eyelashes, he just didn't look at have the palomino tinge to his coat at all, very much how people think Haflingers are palomino. Again, my computer screen could be off, the colors look white washed to me.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I'm selling for a few reasons.

-getting "rid" of my grades & spookers. I'm looking to open up a beginner lesson program at my place. 

-I have a goat breeding business I need to put money & time into.

-He needs someone who will exercise him more. He's extremely smart, playful, etc. I just can't put all my time into him since I have a lot of other things going on.

-I'm also 15, and can't take care of everything on my own. My parents help me, but I'm left with decision making. & I have to pay for the bulk of everything.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Katze said:


> Ok, ok no need to yell, google was wrong, there are more diplomatic ways of telling others they are wrong... Since they do not carry the cream "gene" how do they come out with foals of that color then, please explain.


:roll: Couple of capitalized words for effect and the whole world thinks you're yelling. This rainbows and butterflies thing has got to stop.

Flaxen chestnut is completely different from palomino. Haflingers are flaxen chestnut, not palomino despite the very golden coat and white manes and tails. Cream is a gene, and Arabs simply don't carry it so although they can appear "palomino", they are just extreme flaxen chestnuts.

This Arab stud is registered with the Palomino Registry and it does not make him a palomino - he will never sire a purebred palomino Arabian foal. He does NOT carry cream, making him a flaxen chestnut.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

That looks like Phillip's summer color.


----------



## Katze

MacabreMikolaj said:


> :roll: Couple of capitalized words for effect and the whole world thinks you're yelling. This rainbows and butterflies thing has got to stop.
> 
> Flaxen chestnut is completely different from palomino. Haflingers are flaxen chestnut, not palomino despite the very golden coat and white manes and tails. Cream is a gene, and Arabs simply don't carry it so although they can appear "palomino", they are just extreme flaxen chestnuts.
> 
> This Arab stud is registered with the Palomino Registry and it does not make him a palomino - he will never sire a purebred palomino Arabian foal. He does NOT carry cream, making him a flaxen chestnut.


Last time I checked capslock = yelling online, but w/e that is neither here nor there. Not the rainbows and teddy bears kinda girl.:wink:
Ok so does the same go for trakehner's? do they carry the gene or are they flaxen chestnut? My aunt in germany had a trakehner barn and had a gelding that looked like a palomino but I would assume is just flaxen chestnut. Wish I had a pic of him he was lovely.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I honestly don't know what the color rules are on Warmbloods - I would imagine they could be almost any color depending on the breed due to the allowable outside breeding permitted at times?

I've never personally seen anything but a bay/black/chestnut Trakehner, but you'd have to discuss that with someone more knowledgeable on the breed, my forte is Arabians.


----------



## equiniphile

mistyorbit said:


> I was surprised to read that. I got from the OP that her horse would not square up because he was being ****y and she didn't have hours for a photo shoot.
> 
> I don't think a horse could not square up behind because of pain but not show lameness issues otherwise, but I'm open to learning.


 I believe I read this in The Horse Conformation handbook. It wasn't directed at the OP; I was just throwing it out there.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

ANYWAYS - is there anything else to say about his conformation?

*the was my old add, I just remembered. Rereading it - he's jumping 3' on the ground 2'9 undersaddle..


----------



## JustDressageIt

If you want to put that in, say "free jumps 3'0", and has jumped up to 2'9" under saddle." Don't use the term "jumps on the ground." Actually I'm not sure I'd say that he's free jumped 3' - it isn't a substantial height, and some people might read it as he topped out at 3'. Unless they're free jumping a substantial height, it's best to just not say anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juna

The OP's horse could possibly be palomino, because he's definitely NOT purebred Arabian. I'm with Macabre 100%, Arabs _do not_ carry the cream gene so it's impossible to find a palomino. 

The OP's horse looks like a light flaxen chestnut in the pictures she posted, but I could see the horse possibly shedding out palomino. Do you have any summer pictures, OP? He does look Arab x Quarter Pony to me, therefore pally is possible. 

Wow, Fire and Ice was registered Palomino, too? I didn't know that. How could that have been allowed? Crazy. 

ilovemyPhillip - around here (northern WA) your guy would be worth a few hundred bucks. But our horse economy is in the tank so I'm not sure about his worth in your area. He looks weak in the hind with a thick, stiff neck and cow hocks. My favorite picture is the one of him under saddle, trotting in the grass. Do you have more pics of him like that, just closer up? I'd be anxious to see him undersaddle close up. Good luck on your new pictures!! He does look like a cutie!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Juna said:


> Wow, Fire and Ice was registered Palomino, too? I didn't know that. How could that have been allowed? Crazy.


Yeah, I was in disbelief. They've FINALLY stopped advertising him as palomino I assume, enough hate mail. He used to drive me bonkers years ago when kids would fight with me endlessly on forums that Arabs COULD be palomino because of Fire And Ice, and trying to convince them otherwise was just pointless.

Oh look, here's a son advertised as a double registered palomino *rolls eyes*
FIRE N' ICE DANCER - Palomino Arabian Stallion by FIRE N' ICE out of FOXIE ROBBIE

Actually, the Tiffany Ranch Arabians website is gone now, not sure what happened to it, but most of the ads still left for Fire And Ice don't promote him as palomino anymore, thank god. I have NO idea what the rules are for the Palomino Registry, but they obviously don't look very closely.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Anything I can fix? Conformation wise?

I have summer pictures. 



















From two summers ago?


----------



## Juna

Aww, he's so cute!!! Thanks for those pics! Yep, he looks palomino to me. I would include some summer pictures in your ad. Summer coats are just so slick and pretty. Best of luck, ilovemyPhillip!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

I'm not putting an ad until he's gone to the trainer's barn, he has a few bad habits that I can't seem to break. Which will end around summer time, thank you all!


----------



## Katze

Wow what a difference, those pics are great! he's actually a really good looking boy, good luck with the sale =)


----------



## shermyj1199

I know a lot of people have mentioned this but There is no way that’s an Arab...f you put him for sale don’t advertise him as an Arab. You might be able to pass off "part Arabian" But if I was looking to buy and I saw that horse labeled as an Arabian I would take one look and click off. Very cute boy tho. Good luck selling him : ]


----------



## Alwaysbehind

JustDressageIt said:


> Get noticed in the ring! Prince Phillip _(or whatever his show name is)_ is a flashy 11 year old 13.2hh palomino pony gelding. Phillip is well started under saddle in both English and Western, but needs an experienced rider to finish his training. Not a beginner horse at the moment, but does have the potential to be a star children's show pony! Phillip has shown great form jumping under saddle up to 2'3", and he is brave to the fences. Phillip has great ground manners, and no vices. He us up to date on farrier work, vaccinations, worming, and has a negative Coggins. Priced to sell - serious inquiries only, please.


I love the re-wording that JDI did.



MacabreMikolaj said:


> Haflingers are flaxen chestnut, not palomino despite the very golden coat and white manes and tails.


Not that this is on topic but thank you for saying this. Some people seem to insist that they are palominos when they are not.


----------



## Hijack

He's cute, but not beginner safe, not registered, and no show history really. You'd be lucky to get $300-$500 for him unfortunately. If he were beginner safe that would be a whole other issue...


----------



## nursestephanie2

It would be hard to even give him away in my area. Hes too hot, spooky, and green for a child/teen. And most adults want/need a larger horse. If he went through auction - he would be become ingredients in Dad's Dog Food. 

What are you feeding him? Im asking because a lot of the spookiness and hotness often correlates with feed thats too rich in sugar. What kind of hay? 

Also, I'd question your farrier. He has some pretty bad underrun heels at least the rear. Equine Podiatry | Dr. Stephen O'Grady, veterinarians, farriers, books, articles


----------



## Hunter65

awe your selling Hunters twin????? Good luck


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Well we're on the fence about it


----------



## DWStables

Personaly I like the "tongue" in the original pics you posted! The second bunch are much better though...hes really nice looking !! Good luck!


----------



## farmpony84

he's not an arab and I really like that you put not a beginner horse. I like an honest seller.


----------



## farmpony84

I read the first page and then posted my comment but after reading some more I wanted to add that I don't think he's even an arab cross to be honost. I think he's more of a grade, maybe qh and something else?

For the argument of the palomino coloring, I've seen a tone of arab crosses that have that coloring. Horse Show Photography -- Pics Of You Archive -- Event and Farm Shoots in Virginia, North Carolina, Florida and surrounding areas : 2008 VAHA District IV Horse Show April (Spotsylvania, VA) If you scroll down to pirates gold you'll see a palomino arab cross. He is registered.


----------



## NdAppy

Farmpony - your key word there is cross though. PB Arabs cannot be palomino or any version of cream. 

I've seen lots of palominos the color of the OP's horse.


----------



## farmpony84

I'm not disagreeing, just saying a cross can be. I actually think this horse is a stock qh though....


----------



## NdAppy

I don't see arabian in him either. Grade qh type stock pony.


----------



## 2jumpnrein

he doesnt even look part arab. his head is huge not even a hint of a dish. his croup is way too low and too big boned.


----------



## bubba13

I see lower-quality Arab in the general body structure (hip, shoulder), and I'm not getting QH at all....


----------



## myhorsesonador

bubba13 said:


> I see lower-quality Arab in the general body structure (hip, shoulder), and I'm not getting QH at all....


same here. My friend had a QH/arab. If you didn't know his parents you wouldn't believe he had any arab in him at all.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

He has Arab like movement and traits for the most part.


----------

